# Schizotypal and Borderline personality disorder, are you medically released?



## concernednewfie (9 Nov 2017)

Just checking on if either Schizotypal or Borderline personality disorder a immediate release from the CF?


----------



## Armymedic (9 Nov 2017)

There is no condition that will be an "immediate" release.

Every condition is assessed against the rank, occupation of the mbr by a committee of medical officers. It is they who would recommend releases if the condition is not conducive to military employment.


----------



## medicineman (9 Nov 2017)

I've seen both - they were released...one medically and others disciplinary.  The Schizotypal was eventually medically released...the borderlines almost always got released under disciplinary, "unsuitable for military employment" or "not advantageously employable", since most of the time, their anger issues and dyscopia tended to bite their backsides.

MM


----------



## concernednewfie (10 Nov 2017)

Ah tks, it was a rhetorical question, I released 3 years ago after 26 years. Kept it to myself, never told the doctor more then 50%. Then when I told one 94% a month or so ago, that's their diagnosis. What a ride. Woo hoo, well at least I got my 26 year pension. I was just curious as to if I made the right decision. I'm a 'quiet' borderline. Writing PER required and CONOPS took lots of proof reading though, and there were the days when the words danced around on the screen. At least at security clearance renewal, he went said 'wish their were more as easy as you to update'. I told the little green leprechaun sitting on my left shoulder to shut up. Shields on full and what not.

Tks. Think I made the right decision afterall.


----------

